# paddling writers wanted.



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Looking to do a few more articles for whitewater addiction in the following areas.

Creeking: I would like someone with experience of lots of different boats to write a creeker review (similar to the duckie shootout). should cover the 2007 boats and most of the manufacturers. pm me.

Rivers: Looking for people who have done any of these rivers; Australia - north johnstone, franklin, herbert, Nepal - sun kosi, etc. Canada - chilko, south ram, stikine, South America - colca, apurimac etc. Mexico - urique, santa maria, mezquital. Really anything with superb whitewater and multi-day thats not in the US.

pm me.


----------

